# long fin cory cat



## Bugsy (Oct 31, 2010)

I just picked up a long fin bronze cory cat today to add to my cat collection. Does anyone know where the longfin variety came from?


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I would guess they are a man-made variety of the normal bronze cories selectively bred to have long fins? There is also a species called _Corydoras longipinnis_, but it isn't easily mistaken for a bronze cory, it looks a lot more like a peppered.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Keri said:


> I would guess they are a man-made variety of the normal bronze cories selectively bred to have long fins? There is also a species called _Corydoras longipinnis_, but it isn't easily mistaken for a bronze cory, it looks a lot more like a peppered.


I think they just used super glue


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

they're just a 'bred' variant. 
I picked up a long fin peppered cory by accident - came in with some regular types. Honestly, I think it looks ridiculous- none of the grace that long fin bristlenoses have.


----------

